# 0.5 ohm



## Rafique (24/7/17)

Hey veterans,

Please can u advise, I usually run coils around 0.30ohm at 42 to 48 watts. Voltage around 3.5 to 3.8v. I think around 10 to 12 amps. If I run a 0.5ohm coil at the same wattage is it safe.

What concerns me is that even though the amps are lower but the voltage is around 4.7.

What is safe ? If I go too high build 0.5 the voltage goes up and too low 0.25 amps go higher.

I'm running a set of Sony vtc6's and LG chocolates.


----------



## PsyCLown (24/7/17)

Its fine and perfectly safe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rafique (24/7/17)

So is it just if the builds are low then I should worry. If batteries push out 4.2v and I go higher on regulated mod it shouldn't cause any problems. I never thought about it until today. Because the normal back in the day atlantis and kangertech coils couldn't do more than 30w


----------



## RichJB (24/7/17)

Regulated mods have a circuit that trades volts and amps to reach your desired wattage while extending vaping time. I have a 0.6Ω coil in my Pico. At 31W it reads 4.28V. Technically that shouldn't be possible from a single cell. But I seriously doubt that a 0.6Ω coil at 31W is stressing the battery or anything else.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (24/7/17)

You're safe. Those wattages will work with 0.5

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique (24/7/17)

What would drain a battery more the amount of amps drawn or the amount of voltage it puts out


----------



## aktorsyl (24/7/17)

It's safe, but it might be a bit of a hot vape. Depends on the type of coil though, I suppose.
I have a 0.45 ohm build in my SXK BB right now actually, simple Ni80 roundwire, and it chugs along at 23W.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (24/7/17)

Thanks guys


----------



## SmokeyJoe (24/7/17)

No worries. Ive been using 0.5 for more than 3 years between 23 and 30w. No issue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (25/7/17)

See the voltage as the amount of energy each electron contains.
See the amperage as the number of electrons moving side by side in a conductor.
Now see the resistance as a gate, with low resistance being almost wide open, High resistance almost shut and the gate removed being a short circuit. The more closed the gate, the fewer electrons can pass side by side. Also a short circuit leaving the gate totally open causes a stampede.
Batteries "blow" when the number of electrons allowed to leave it is higher than it can produce safely in the exothermic chemical reaction that "creates" and releases them. A short circuit or to low resistance causing it to overheat, become unstable, boil and explode.

So closing the gate more by increasing resistance is always safer. Also reduced battery wear as the before mentioned chemical reaction occurs slower reducing heat damage and chemical degradation.

To end off with, please remember e-liquid evaporation is the result of energy (watts) transferred to the juice itself. It is not the result of how much heat is needed to heat up a massive coil, amps, volts, or Ohms. Vaping at 200 watts may sound impressive but if 189 of those watts are required to create sufficient heat flux in a massive "VapePorn" type coil just to start evaporating liquid, you may actually get more vapor on a small single strand coil vaping at 30 watts which only needs 5 watts the heat up the coil material itself. I know this may sound simplistic but does convey the essence of it in any case.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Informative 3


----------



## Silver (25/7/17)

That was an excellent explanation @Raindance 
Love it, makes it sound so easy
Thanks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (25/7/17)

Raindance said:


> See the voltage as the amount of energy each electron contains.
> See the amperage as the number of electrons moving side by side in a conductor.
> Now see the resistance as a gate, with low resistance being almost wide open, High resistance almost shut and the gate removed being a short circuit. The more closed the gate, the fewer electrons can pass side by side. Also a short circuit leaving the gate totally open causes a stampede.
> Batteries "blow" when the number of electrons allowed to leave it is higher than it can produce safely in the exothermic chemical reaction that "creates" and releases them. A short circuit or to low resistance causing it to overheat, become unstable, boil and explode.
> ...



Well that was thorough and pleasant to read.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

